

The Pirate Bay - Innocent or Guilty? - asmosoinio
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-innocent-or-guilty-090303/

======
amvp
I'm seeing 2 votes for guilty here, but I'm going to go out on a limb and say
innocent. The charge is "assisting in making copyright content available".
Which seems like a very vague charge. Why are they more guilty than any other
search engine? TPB has a name that isn't going to do it any favors - but when
it comes down to it, they provide a site that assists file sharing, and don't
concern themselves with the files being shared. They, like any other search
engine, or ISP, shoudn't be liable for their users crimes.

~~~
dschobel
"They, like any other search engine, or ISP, shouldn't be liable for their
users crimes."

I agree but most ISPs & search engines stop the illegal activities of their
users when the copy-right holders bring it to their attention. You can even go
farther and argue that it encourages the infringement because it allows
browsing by static categories such as tv, movies and music so they know darn
well what's being traded on their trackers. Therefore they can't use the
google defense of "we provide a living breathing and dynamic window of what's
on the web, and some of it is 'bad stuff' which is beyond our control". TBP
says: "movies? check aisle 1, tv shows? aisle 2, music albums? aisle 3".

------
Flemlord
Guilty, of course. But the solution isn't to shut them down using the courts,
the solution is for the content providers to make movies & tv easily available
electronically. I can download books and read them but I don't, because it's
so much easier just to buy them on my Kindle. Ditto with iTunes for music.

If there was a legal source I could download the last Battlestar episode that
I missed, then I'd use that too.

~~~
throw_away
such as:
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UA8ECU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UT...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001UA8ECU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-
video&qid=1236206143&sr=1-1)

~~~
Flemlord
That's not convenient for me. I'd like an option in my Tivo that lets me watch
it instantly in hi-def for $2. Or for free if I already subscribe to the SciFi
network.

~~~
throw_away
there's this: <http://www.amazon.com/gp/video/ontv/tivo/ref=atv_faq_tivo>

which would allow you to watch it instantly on your tivo at 480p for $2.

------
whughes
Am I the only one who finds the attempts of TorrentFreak and others to
popularize the term "King Kong defense" obnoxious? It seems like a weak
attempt to create a viral phrase with very limited real application. It just
irks me every time I read one of their articles.

~~~
Zev
This is nothing new from TorrentFreak. They have a long history of
sensationalism and pulling things out of context to create a story or heavily
bias it in one way.

------
vaksel
Guilty, but the genie is out of the bottle so punishing them won't achieve
anything

